

Why Starbucks Actually Helps Mom and Pop Coffeehouses - sheetjs
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/hey_wait_a_minute/2007/12/dont_fear_starbucks.html

======
pedalpete
This is a great lesson for many start-ups that worry when a competitor comes
along, or somebody 'copies' their idea. Your competitors also end up spending
money educating your potentil customers.

I wouldn't be a coffee drinker today if it weren't for Starbucks, and will
still go to one of their stores, if their is nothing else around. However,
I'll seek out unique coffee houses when I travel to get more of an authentic
local flare, rather than the now ho-hum Starbucks experience.

I also think local coffee houses can continue to learn from their
competitor/Starbucks, and start-ups can do the same. Your product has to be at
least as good as Starbucks in order to get my repeat business. Often, the
local mom and pop shops just don't reach that fairly mediocre bar.

